# Rear speaker placement for small condo



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

I am new to speaker placement for surround sound. I have a room that is approximately 13' x 11' with 9' ceiling. I would like to put in a 5.1 system, but my room technically only has 3 walls. I live in a condo so the right hand side of the room has no wall and is exposed to the kitchen. I have seen placement of the rear speakers on the back of the side wall facing towards the center of the room. This would not be possible for me since there is no wall to put the speaker on. Do I loose quality buy putting the speakers on the back wall facing the TV? I have also seen speakers on the ceiling facing down. What would be the most ideal setup for speaker placement? Does this depend on the type of speaker I buy?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome Justin

You'd be better of in most cases just shifting speakers to the back wall and facing them forward rather than using in-ceiling speakers.

On the side that opens to the kitchen, is it completely open or is there just like a large archway between rooms? The reason I ask is that you have a 9' ceiling and might potentially get away with mounting up high above the opening if there is one.

Bryan


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Bryan,

Thanks for the reply.

It is completely open to the kitchen no barrier at all. It is basically one giant room that is split only by furniture.

I should also add that my couch is against the back wall.

Justin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not going to be a great idea to put then in the ceiling particularly given how high the ceiling is.
Having the sofa up against the wall will also caus very poor sound due to reflection points being right behind your head.


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Would you suggest putting the speakers on stands instead so they can be facing in from the sides?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, for a 5.1 speaker setup that is the best option for your room.


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------

